

Radio Paradise, Music from the 70's to Today - TuxLyn
http://www.radioparadise.com/

======
TuxLyn
You can also use "RadioTray"
[http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/](http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/) or
there official HD Slideshow player at
[http://www.radioparadise.com/rp_2p.php?slideshow=yes](http://www.radioparadise.com/rp_2p.php?slideshow=yes)

